# What motivates you to be active in ministry ?



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 27, 2005)

Saw this question posted on a board.

Someone answered:

Several reasons.

2. I'm an attention seeker by nature. Probably left over from childhood. I've grown past a lot of it, though. God is maturing me (remember the example I told you in regard to Sharon's funeral when I decided to remain silent). I figure that I need to redirect that and draw all attention to the Cross and Christ instead of myself. If I don't, I *will* end up doing things to draw attention to myself. I know me too well.

1. I believe that God has laid a heavy burden on me to teach and proclaim His truth. If I don't, I have a genuine *fear* of God's judgment upon me. To whom much is given, much is required. I have the knowledge, I'm required to use it to further His kingdom.

And when I say *fear*, I'm talking about Isaiah 6 type of fear.

Seriously.

That dread sits in the back of my heart daily. And it's pushing me - recently especially - to move toward living a more holy life and getting stuff going in this regard. If I don't..... I don't want to stand before God and have that against me. So I'm just going to be obedient here.... and in order for me to do that, I need to have other areas in order... so I'm working there too.
==============

Thoughts ?


----------



## pastorway (Apr 27, 2005)

If a person is in the ministry for any reason other than *love for God and obedience to His call* (love is the same as obedience by the way - 1 John 2:3-6; 5:3), then they are in the ministry for the wrong reasons.

These 2 responses seem to be focused on self instead of Christ - and that is never a reason at all for being in the ministry! Never.

Phillip


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 27, 2005)

Amen, Phillip.

If you have to have calling defined for you, you ain't!


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 27, 2005)

Al Martin has a really good sermon series on the calling to the ministry.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 28, 2005)

At risk of sound too much like Rick Warren (Shiver) it's my purpose.:bigsmile:


----------



## Philip A (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Al Martin has a really good sermon series on the calling to the ministry.



Fred, are you referring to the series that is available from sermon audio?

If so,


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Al Martin has a really good sermon series on the calling to the ministry.



Listening to it now.


----------



## Redeemed (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Amen, Phillip.
> 
> If you have to have calling defined for you, you ain't!



Actually there's so much pressure associated with ministry that you are bound to have self doubt and cry out "who is sufficient for this"; however if you are unable to say you sufficiency is in Christ then chances are the ministry is not for you.

If you can peacefully do anything else...
If you have no sense of that call to ministry continuing to grow with in you...
If you don't have a love for God and for people...

...then you may not be called.


I recommend a thoughtful reading of the following
Called to the Ministry Edmund Clowney
Lectures to My Student Charles Spurgeon
Christian Ministry Charles Bridges


----------



## Redeemed (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Amen, Phillip.
> 
> If you have to have calling defined for you, you ain't!



I don't agree.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 28, 2005)

What I meant by that is that as the prophet said the word of God is shut up in the bones of one called to preach. It is impossible to do anything else and stand before God in good conscience. For some this is an almost immediate awareness; for others it grows over time. 

And I agree, brother, the pressures and feelings / awareness of severe inadequacy are part and parcel of one truly called. Without genuine calling no one could stand the pressure, internal and external.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> 1. I believe that God has laid a heavy burden on me to teach and proclaim His truth. If I don't, I have a genuine *fear* of God's judgment upon me. To whom much is given, much is required. I have the knowledge, I'm required to use it to further His kingdom.
> 
> And when I say *fear*, I'm talking about Isaiah 6 type of fear.
> ...




I dunno about that Philip. This one doesn't seem (to me) to be 'self' at all.

Sounds a lot like:

......For necessity is laid upon me. Woe to me if I do not preach the gospel!


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



 It's excellent material so far, and is definitely very challenging as well.


----------

